
Time Frequency Duality - zeroxfe
https://0xfe.blogspot.com/2020/02/time-frequency-duality.html
======
silicaroach
Okay this blog is wrong. The freq domain representation of an impulse is not
sinusoidal. The spectrum of an impulse is spread continuously over a broad
frequency range. Maybe the author was playing with an FFT library that they
just didn't understand properly.

~~~
zeroxfe
You're talking about the magnitude, which is spread evenly across the
frequency range. The real component of the freq domain representation is in
fact sinusoidal. Time-Frequency duality is a well-known phenomenon in signal
processing.

> Maybe the author was playing with an FFT library that they just didn't
> understand properly.

There's no need for that.

